# Little appreciation, enthusiasm



## YuengLinger (Apr 18, 2016)

Rumors of the latest version of a Canon 50mm have me wondering what is happening here at CR among Canon customers. When I joined several years ago, the release of a new lens, say the long anticipated ef 24-70mm 2.8 L II, would prompt frequent sharing of sample images.

What surprises me of late is not Canon's choice of release, but the complete lack of enthusiasm shown here once something is released.

The stunning recent example is the ef 35mm 1.4 L II. Months (if not years) of whining, pleading, demanding a version II of the 35mm L, and now it has been out for, what, almost 8 months, and we have one thread to showcase it here on CR, and that thread has one person's posts?

Forum members here seem to think that Canon pays attention to demands, yet there is little evidence that CR members, of late, buy or use new stuff, or appreciate it if they do.

Another example of a lens, a zoom, that generated pages and pages of speculative anxiety was the ef 100-400mm II, yet the most recent post in that lens images forum is...December.

Question: What holds you back from sharing image? Did you not buy the lenses? Are you concerned about privacy or copyright?

Personally, I like using a "pen name" on forums, and I do worry about loss of privacy if I post images with a watermark or other easy identifiers...And I do think concern about privacy has increased of late.

But, as is the case with the new 35mm, if I can't find many sample images, deciding to sell a Sigma to "upgrade" to a Canon just doesn't happen.

Speculation welcome!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 18, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Another example of a lens, a zoom, that generated pages and pages of speculative anxiety was the ef 100-400mm II, yet the most recent post in that lens images forum is...December.
> 
> Question: What holds you back from sharing image? Did you not buy the lenses? Are you concerned about privacy or copyright?
> 
> Speculation welcome!



I see lots of shots with that lens in the bird portraits and BIF threads....


----------



## Besisika (Apr 18, 2016)

I think, the enthusiasm depends on the subject as well. Wait until the 1DX II comes out, or the new 5D for that matter.
The nifty 50 has never nifty for me so I have 0 interest in it. 24-70 does the job anytime.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 18, 2016)

It's possible that with the huge number of photo sharing sites now available, people who want to share their pictures just have better options to choose from. I'm drawn to this site for the rumors, gear debates and entertainment value. I've never seen the appeal of posting pictures on a site like this. I share my pictures with clients, family and friends. But that may just be me.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 18, 2016)

Privacy issues. Not a pro, so most of my images have my kids or the kids of friends as subjects.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 18, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Privacy issues. Not a pro, so most of my images have my kids or the kids of friends as subjects.



Same here for me. 85% of the photos I take are of my two daughters aged 12 and 9 and I'm not comfortable posting them here.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 18, 2016)

To be honest I saw a lot of low punches recently in the 135 L thread.
Kind of discouring me to share what I hold precious


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm new, I don't know what it used to be like on here. Also, I haven't ventured outside the Rumors for bodies/lenses or the gear talk for bodies/lenses. I guess thus far I'm more interested in the rumors (what brought me here in the first place). One reason I'd be hesitant to post because I'm not a pro and I feel like a lot of people on here are. I shoot more casually rather than setting up to get the perfect image. I'm also not sure anyone here would care. I am, however, active on Flickr so I guess thats where I go to view/share. If you do want to see my flickr photostream, here it is... https://www.flickr.com/photos/jnordgaard/


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 18, 2016)

I appreciate responses. I wondered if I were the only one concerned about privacy. Maybe I'm too worried about it, but we do have one kid and another soon to be released.

As for those who are concerned about posting because of photo skills, I think, if you look at what does get posted, you'd see a wide range of subjects and quality.

I promise, if a new 50L is ever released, to post at least ten shots! My dream lens, a sharp 50L that focuses at least as accurately as the 85L, and a little faster.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 18, 2016)

I actually do the opposite of most here. I don't post client work because of privacy issues... it's a key selling point for my client list. I don't post "your" wedding images or "your" family images, EVER. For corporate work there are very specific contractual requirements prohibiting publishing of contracted images. I think you would have to look very hard to find my commercial site as it is not linked in any way to the sites you do see.

All images shown here on this forum or others is only from my personal portfolio. Either Flickr or my personal website. Some of which has some client work that is TF and agreed upon. Besides, those are the fun images where I get to do what I want not what a client wants. Paid work is rarely seen here, I think I posted one image of a billboard from a client and that was only because it was public. That was in the "85L rocks thread".

As far as my own family I have no problem posting images of my son or my wife. Then again I only show a very small fraction of those images deemed appropriate for public consumption.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 18, 2016)

I am just an ordinary amateur.


----------



## Act444 (Apr 18, 2016)

> One reason I'd be hesitant to post because I'm not a pro and I feel like a lot of people on here are. I shoot more casually rather than setting up to get the perfect image. I'm also not sure anyone here would care.



Took the words right out of my mouth, read my mind, etc.!


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

In light of this thread I just posted a bunch of images in the galleries sections (figured out how to embed from my flickr making it a lot easier).

I've rotated a number of lenses in the last 2 years so I'll have to find some of my best examples of each to post in the lens specific threads, I think this is what the OP is primarily looking for???


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 18, 2016)

As far as I'm concerned, I think that part of the problem is that the file size limitation makes it a bit cumbersome to demonstrate the quality of lets say the 35LII on a 5Ds. 

Another point is that reviews such as TDP and Dustin Abbots are better than what I would do. Trying to make similar quality opinions and views would take great effort. 

At last I want to mention that I don't want to post my best images, at least not with good quality, because I dont want them to be misused, and I don't want to post mediocre images either, because they are mediocre. I don't post much on facebook either, but that's me.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 18, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> Another point is that reviews such as TDP and Dustin Abbots are better than what I would do. Trying to make similar quality opinions and views would take great effort.


I agree, Dustin's review are much appreciated. I saw on YouTube one about his son and the 80D DPAF and it is amazing. I am wondering why he didn't post it on this forum.

As far as quality goes, "the truth is in the eyes of the beholder". Who knows may be yours is actually better.
My suggestion is, when it has technical flaws, don't say it is perfect, because that's when people may jump on you (including myself). Just don't comment on its technicality, simply let people judge.


----------



## The Supplanter (Apr 18, 2016)

unfocused said:


> It's possible that with the huge number of photo sharing sites now available, people who want to share their pictures just have better options to choose from. *I'm drawn to this site for the rumors, gear debates and entertainment value. I've never seen the appeal of posting pictures on a site like this.* I share my pictures with clients, family and friends. But that may just be me.



+1 
You took the words out of my fingers.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 18, 2016)

Besisika said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > Another point is that reviews such as TDP and Dustin Abbots are better than what I would do. Trying to make similar quality opinions and views would take great effort.
> ...



Absolutely. I try to comment on specific qualities or issues that I notice with lenses and cameras, when they are topic. Trying to cover everything worth noting about a camera or lens in a sensible way, is a task for the more professional reviewers.


----------



## geekpower (Apr 18, 2016)

posts from people with a wide range of skill would actually be very helpful for readers trying to get a feel for what different lenses can do, and what character they impart. when only looking at very well composed and processed images, it's easy to see those things first... for that reason, i think it is particularly unfortunate that people receive harsh criticism in the lens galleries, as that surely discourages amateurs from posting.


----------



## Kwwund (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't post photos because I'm terrified of the criticism. This forum doesn't pull any punches.

Anyway, I can't afford any of the excellent equipment debated on these pages and can't really tell the difference between the photos taken with equipment that is great and that which is merely good.

I'm happy to live vicariously through the observations of others.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 18, 2016)

axtstern said:


> To be honest I saw a lot of low punches recently in the 135 L thread.
> Kind of discouring me to share what I hold precious



It is a gem of a lens isn't it? I'll never sell mine. The photo I use for my avatar was taken with it. Wonderful lens.

I guess if the fringing could be fixed on a new version I might bite, but probably not. A new version would probably be much more expensive.

I consider the 135 f/2L my smartest ever lens purchase.

I'd like to have the 35mm II, but I can't justify it for myself. That, and I have no money left.

I don't post many photos because I am just not that good... yet.

I used to watermark, but decided that nobody is going to steal my photos and the watermark is just silly for an amateur. Lots of people put their name and the word photography after it as though they are in business when they are not. I just find it odd. 

At the resolution allowed here who's going to steal a photo anyway? How would that hurt me? I'm just a hobbyist.

I'm enthusiastic about any lens f/2.8 or wider. I use reviews and advice here to make purchase decisions. I've not gone wrong yet based on advice on Canon Rumors.


----------



## nats1mom (Apr 19, 2016)

Registered on this site in 2012 and always read the reviews, sorted through photos, etc., but never posted a reply nor photos due to paranoia . I finally bit the bullet a week or two ago and uploaded a few photos. I love this site because of the valuable information it provides. I recently traded in my 70-200 USM and Fisheye for the new 100-400 (for birding). I have purchased a number of high-quality lenses and cameras after reading reviews from the more seasoned posters. Thanks!


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 19, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> ...I can't afford any of the excellent equipment debated on these pages and can't really tell the difference between the photos taken with equipment that is great and that which is merely good...



That's generally how I feel about threads dedicated to a specific lens. At the resolution we're using on the forum practically anything looks fantatstic 99.9% of the time, it's more about showing off the photographer's take on a specific focal length and sharing the user experience (commenting on build quality etc...).

I think this community is very eager to post images, it just needs to be the right conditions. Last fall during the lunar eclipse we had one of the best threads going on any forum that I could find.
Also, back in 2012 there was still a lot of buzz from the MkII Big Whites getting introduced, and bodies like the 1DX. We're thoroughly into the high resolution era now and posting a bunch of super sharp images isn't in itself something to get excited about anymore.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2016)

I've posted a lot, almost exclusively pictures. I am interested in rumours and equipment reviews. I'm not much interested in some of the smarmy debate that goes back and forth. It can be quite unbecoming. This isn't the best forum for posting photographs, but it suits me. As far as the pictures are concerned, I do enjoy looking at those taken by specific lenses or cameras but the primary interest is in the pictures themselves, irregardless with what lens or camera they may have been taken by. I really haven't found a lot of snarky remarks, so I don't think people should worry about that. Generally, if you are respectful so will others be. There are exceptions, I know. I'm not a professional or even a particularly good photographer, but if I take a picture I like I don't mind sharing it. If others like it, great. If they don't like it, that's O.K. I welcome criticism as long as it's constructive. I reserve the right to agree or disagree. I generally don't take many pictures with people in them, so privacy isn't an issue for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2016)

After buying my 24-70 MK II, I lost enthusiasm for my 35mmL and sold it. I really have no enthusiasm for primes any longer. I sold several other primes, including my much loved 135mm L, keeping only my 100L and a Tokina 17mm f/3.5. I think there are many who will use the 35mmL II, but I'm not one.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 19, 2016)

For me it is usually a lack of time. Overall very happy with the 5DSR and the 1DX, happy enough to be waiting on my preorder of the MK II to arrive, in addition to the lenses I own. If I have taken a shot I believe fits into a category and will contribute something to the whole, I will post a linked image. If people like it, awesome, and if not, I hope they will share why not. One reason I like single image posts from people is because I know which image is important to them and can comment accordingly. It also gives a wider range of talents over a single page, which keeps a thread interesting, though comparison shots of lenses/cameras would be the exception to that statement.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't think that I've ever posted a photo on this site. No reason not to. Its just that other sites seem more conducive to image discussions, whereas this site is more gear focused.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello YuengLinger! 

Good questions you are asking here. Made me think for a while before this answer.



YuengLinger said:


> ...
> What surprises me of late is not Canon's choice of release, but the complete lack of enthusiasm shown here once something is released.
> ...
> Forum members here seem to think that Canon pays attention to demands, yet there is little evidence that CR members, of late, buy or use new stuff, or appreciate it if they do.
> ...


First it seems to me that during the 7-8 years that I followed this forum and later participated the overall enthusiasm decreased. Several reasons for this are possible and I don't want to dive here further but just to mention a few: degree of personal skill development flattens, development curve of digital photography flattens as well, DR discussions and overall social climate flattens degree of euphoria for several topics.
So maybe it is just some sign of time. 

But this also came to my mind when I started the "Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM" thread one year ago and several months after its release. 
I never was a first adapter on new products because of the price, so I never expected I could be the one to start a lens thread. 
And this really caught me by surprise. 



> Question: What holds you back from sharing image? Did you not buy the lenses? Are you concerned about privacy or copyright?


Now to your questions. So for me there a several reasons:

lack of time for preparation is my main reason
respecting and protecting the privacy of those I took pictures of second most important point
I always was a little reluctant and careful sharing private stuff in the internet
reasons to share pictures here are missing a little (if I don't look for advice, if I don't have a problem, if I don't think you need to see this)
I didn't buy those two lenses mentioned

But most of the time I spare the time and effort :-[ because if I want to deliver I want to do it well.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 19, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> I don't post photos because I'm terrified of the criticism. This forum doesn't pull any punches.



Especially when what you are getting are only opinions from people you don't know, posting anonymously on the Internets Tubes. I have never understood the value of that.

It is very easy criticizing something when you can keep your identity concealed. 

I would much rather show my photographs to people I actually know; have respect for not only their photographic abilities but also their knowledge; where I can have a dialogue with concerning my photographs. 

Those are the opinions that have value, in my.. well... opinion. ;D

You just can't get that from the Internet.


----------



## pwp (Apr 19, 2016)

Act444 said:


> > One reason I'd be hesitant to post because I'm not a pro and I feel like a lot of people on here are. I shoot more casually rather than setting up to get the perfect image. I'm also not sure anyone here would care.
> 
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth, read my mind, etc.!


That's interesting. As a photographer who does 99% commissioned work, there are privacy and commercial in-confidence issues that would make it inappropriate to post work here on CR. I've posted a few of my dog! 

But often what I find most interesting is the work photographed by non-professionals. It's shot without the constraints of protection of professional credibility, or a tight client brief. It's often remarkably and perhaps unwittingly free and creative in it's entire approach to getting the shot. We've all seen and should be instructed by the sometimes breath-taking images when you put a digital pocket camera in the hands of a young child. They're wild and technically all wrong, but among the throw-aways there are frequently a couple of complete blinders. Utterly unrestrained creativity.

I've long espoused a theory about talented amateurs. Often the most amazing music I've heard has been in peoples lounge-rooms, jams unconstrained by just about anything. Same with food. I've eaten some remarkable meals in hatted restaurants all over the place, but the most memorable food has always come from a home kitchen. 

And so it is with photography, don't let any perceived amateur status prevent you from posting work. It's frequently the most interesting and innovative. 

-pw


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think the design of the website isn't conducive to adding photographs.
I think people are intimidated by posting pictures in case they are criticised by some of our very vocal experts.
I admire anyone prepared to put their work in front of the public open for comment.
It's actually a great way of improving as it pushes you to a higher standard.
I'm saddened by the demise of Flickr and the inability of people to write more than one or two words as comments / feedback(eg nice).
People actually put a bit more effort in here.
The other thing is that behind a keyboard people tend to talk big but a 35mm II is an expensive item and alot of people might want it but can't actually afford it.
Also I suspect some buy the best of gear but haven't spent enough time learning to be a good photographer and so can't show the lens at its best.
I'm in a club so I run across a fair few people like this.
Some of the best photographers I know do amazing work with equipment that wouldn't be getting good reviews on this website. It's because they've mastered light and technique. Equipment is secondary to them. Their basic gear is good enough


----------



## niels123 (Apr 19, 2016)

I recently got the 35L II, but didn't have the time to use it other than a few test shots to see if it is not DOA.

When I have time and there is interest I will do a side-by-side comparison with the 35A, including AF consistancy. Please let me know if people are interested.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 20, 2016)

I think that the subject threads are quite friendly - and I see all ranges of skills. Consider this: for nature subjects, sometimes a technically average or suboptimal shot of an interesting organism or behavior or scene can still have plenty of interest. Ditto with sports - there are dramatic moments where just getting the shot makes it interesting to others. 

I tend to think that internet image fora are often too gentle when people ask for comments and criticism. Sometimes I love the "have you tried converting to B&W" or "leave out the left third of the photo for better composition" or "your post-processing skills are minimal, why don't you try learning this technique (link)". I am honored when someone else puts a little thought into a comment.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2016)

NancyP said:


> I am just an ordinary amateur.



Now Nancy you may be amateur but surely not ordinary! 

Jack


----------



## Zv (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't really see CR forum as a photo sharing / viewing / critique site. The images seem to be more just samples for reference to help others decide if it's for them or not. In that way it's really useful. I'm not totally put off posting images here, just that it seems unnecessary for the most part. 

Those with the 35LII or 100-400LII are probably out shooting and enjoying using their lenses. I doubt they're put off or unenthusiastic. Posting here is probably just low priority for them. 

Some of the threads are quite busy, like the birds in flight etc. loads of people showing off stuff in there. Maybe the subject specific stuff is more interesting than just sample from a lens category? You get to see many points of view of the same thing which is really cool to see. 

Everyone has something to offer and we can always learn something we didn't know before.


----------

